#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Homöopathie in der Apotheke >

## Teetante

Hallo zusammen,  
vorab @ Pianoman, wenn es hier nicht paßt, dann verschieb doch bitte den Beitrag. Danke Dir! 
Wie einige von Euch vielleicht wissen, habe ich ab und an mal einen Genitalabszeß wechselnder Lokalität. Dieser wurde bisher - wenn er reif genug war - von meinem Gyn. aufgeschnitten, Pflaster mit Betaisodonna drauf und gut war. 
Zuhause habe ich das dann auch noch ein paar Tage gemacht, also Pflaster und Beta.  
Nun hatte ich keine Beta mehr die Tage und bin in die Apotheke gegangen, um neue zu kaufen. Dort traf mich dann der Schlag in Form einer Apothekerin, die nebenbei einen auf Heilpraktikerin macht und mir auch sagte, sie habe mal eine Praxis gehabt. Oh nein, dachte ich, wieso ich? 
Habe dann meinen Wunsch mitgeteilt und wurde dann mit großen Augen angeschaut und darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß das ja nun die völlig falsche Therapie sei für einen Abszeß, egal wo er sitzt. 
Ah ja? Mein dezenter Hinweis auf meinen Beruf brachte mir ein mitleidiges Lächeln ein, also mußte ich die Dame irgendwie anders knacken.  
Sie sei studierte Apothekerin und außerdem Heilpraktikerin, sie wisse schon, was sie mir sage und empfehle, da bräuchte ich mir mal keine Gedanken zu machen. Normalerweise wäre an diesem Punkt für mich Schluß gewesen und ich wäre gegangen, aber ich wollte doch auch mal live hören, was diese Leute so von sich geben.  
Was mich sehr irritiert hat, war, daß sie als Apothekerin gar nicht wirklich aufgetreten ist, sondern nun als Heilpraktikerin. Sie empfahl mir eine Creme mit Penicillin D3 - glaub ich - und ich sollte die passenden Tabletten dazu nehmen. Ach so. Auf meinen Einwand hin, daß ich Penicillin-allergisch sei, winkte sie ab. Spaßeshalber habe ich die Packung aufgemacht und mal durchgelesen, als sie nach noch etwas anderem suchte. Was steht da ganz fett? "Patienten, bei denen eine Penicillin-Allergie bekannt ist, dürfen dieses Präparat nicht benutzen!" 
Was sind das für geistesgestörte Menschen? Selbst wenn wahrscheinlich in D3 nicht mehr viel bis fast gar nichts mehr drin ist, wie kann man nach meinem Hinweis abwinken? 
Auf meine Frage hin, ob sie denn in der Apotheke nur als Heilpraktikerin arbeite, verneinte sie und meinte, sie würde nun alle Bereiche der Medizin abdecken! Wieder große Augen meinerseits, denn ich wollte ja nach wie vor Beta-Salbe haben.  
Und dann kam die Schiene, auf die ich gelauert hatte: Ein Abszeß zeigt an, daß man innerliche Konflikte mit sich herumträgt, nicht damit zurechtkommt und somit äußert der Organismus das in einem Abszeß. 
Auf meinen Einwand hin, daß aus einigen der vorangegangenen Abszesse Abstriche genommen wurden und Staphylokokken aureus in Massen nachgewiesen wurden, nickte sie und meinte, na klar, das sind die Eiterbakterien, die sich gebildet haben. Das hat aber alles was mit der Seele zu tun. Ob ich mich alleine fühle oder vernachlässigt oder ob meine Ehe nicht in Ordnung sei etc. pp. 
Ich habe mich da fürchterlich drüber aufgeregt, denn ich glaube kaum, daß das der Job einer Apothekerin ist. Außerdem wenn sie doch beide Sachen angeblich vertritt, wieso kann sie mir nicht einfach die Tube Beta verkaufen?  
Sieht die in jedem Kunden einen potentiellen Kandidaten für ihre Homöopathie? Ich kann es nicht glauben, was macht sie mit Kunden, die viel schwerwiegendere Sachen haben, dreht sie denen auch die Cremes und Tabletten in D3 an anstelle das, was auf dem Rezept steht? 
Sie meinte, ich müsse meine Einstellung zur Homöopathie überdenken, denn dann kann sie mir richtig helfen.  
Ich kenne hier viele Apotheken, die auch leicht alternativ angehaucht sind, aber alles sehr erträglich und wenn man sagt, nein danke, dann wird das akzeptiert. Diese Frau aber war penetrant und aufdringlich und vor allem hatte es für mich alles keinen Sinn, was sie sagte, sie kam von den Abszessen weg über die Seele bis hin zu meiner Haut, die ja soooo empfindlich sei. Ich habe keine empfindliche Haut!! Meine Iris sehe auch nicht so gesund aus, sie würde mir mal was mischen, damit mein Immunsystem auf Trab kommt. NEIN DANKE!!  
Ich bin dann ohne Beta-Salbe da raus, bin zu meinem Hausapotheker in unserem alten Wohnort gefahren, mit dem lache ich immer viel, dem habe ich es ansatzweise erzählt, der hat die Hände überm Kopf zusammengeschlagen. Er ist klarer Gegner der Homöopathie, dementsprechend kann man sich seine Äußerungen vorstellen.  
Ich finde es für mich in höchstem Maße suspekt und als sehr kritisch anzusehen, daß eine Heilpraktikerin im Schnellverfahren in einer Apotheke "Diagnosen" stellt und dann die passenden Mittelchen dazu verkauft oder irgendwas anmischt.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## günni

sag mal, andrea 
hast du evtl. bei dieser "dame" auch eine SCHWARZE KATZE oder den "berühmten" schwarzen raben gesehen? 
TJA
wenn manche ärzte ebenfalls "total überflüssige" IGEL leistungen gern zusätzlich verkaufen, dann kann auch eine apothekerin  DIE NUR FÜR SIE SELBST "wirksame" homöopahie "verkaufen".... 
auch in anderen apotheken findet man immer wieder solches und ähnliches "höchstwirksame" zeugs...auch z.b. dieses UMCKALOABO 
Günni 
günni

----------


## Teetante

Hi Günni,  
das Umckaloabo ist keine Homöopathie, das ist pflanzlich aus einer afrikanischen Wurzel. Meinem Mann hilft das, ich krieg da Kopfschmerzen von. Sinupret bspw. nehme ich ja auch, ist Primelextract, ist auch pflanzlich, aber eben nicht geschleudert oder besprochen oder was weiß ich, sondern einfach als Trockenextract in dem Dragee verpackt.  
Nee, nen schwarzen Raben hatte die nicht, wohl aber ist die Apotheke eigentlich sehr modern, aber da stehen überall diese Duftöllämpchen mit irgendwelchen Düften, die Deine Energie (beim vielen Geld ausgeben da?) zurückbringen soll. Jedenfalls gestern war das der Energie-Duft. Letztens irgendwann der Duft für das Wohlbefinden... 
Und esoterisch angehaucht sind die da irgendwie alle, bislang hat sich aber keiner an mir ausgetobt, sondern mir immer das gegeben, was ich haben wollte bzw. auf dem Rezept stand.  
Aber die war echt die Krönung. Man merkt doch eigentlich, wenn Patienten nicht in diese Richtung gehen und ich bin nun wirklich jemand, der das recht schnell recht deutlich sagt. Aber die war wie in einem Wahn.  
Ach ja, fällt mir gerade noch ein, Kokossaft solle ich mir kaufen aus dem Reformhaus, der würde ausleiten und meinen Körper reinigen. Nee, is klar. 
Ich meinte daraufhin, daß ich viel Tee trinke, auch viel Kräutertee, aber sie meinte, das sei alles Unfug, wenn dann müsse ich eine Mischung trinken, die auf mich zusammengemischt sei. 
Die Inhaltsstoffe wollte oder konnte sie mir aber nicht benennen und bevor ich getrocknete Hundesche**sse trinken muß, bleibe ich meinem Kräutertee zuhause treu. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## günni

ich weiss schon,  
dass dieser "arfrikanische wurzelsud" KEIN homöopathikum ist...es gibt aber auch darüber untersuchungen, dass eben die wirksamkeit eher "fragwürdig" sei....sollte nur ein beispiel sein... 
wollte damit sagen, dass auch in apotheken ja manche recht fragwürdigen mittelchen verkauft werden... 
Günni

----------


## Teetante

Ach so meintest Du das @Günni.  
Ja, allerlei fragwürdigen Kram kann ich nach dieser Woche blind unterschreiben!  
Alleine schon Kokossaft, wobei dafür muß man ins Reformhaus rennen. Ich war wegen was anderem im Reformhaus und habe mal geschaut, Kokossaft kostet 400 ml um die 3 bis 4 Euro, je nach Firma und Geschmacksrichtung!
Diese Homöopathen und sonstwie angehauchten haben alle einen gewaltigen Knall. Fehlte eigentlich nur noch, daß Frau Apothekerin mir ne Rechnung schickt....

----------


## Maggie

> Ach ja, fällt mir gerade noch ein, Kokossaft solle ich mir kaufen aus dem Reformhaus, der würde ausleiten und meinen Körper reinigen. Nee, is klar. 
> Ich meinte daraufhin, daß ich viel Tee trinke, auch viel Kräutertee, aber sie meinte, das sei alles Unfug, wenn dann müsse ich eine Mischung trinken, die auf mich zusammengemischt sei. 
> Die Inhaltsstoffe wollte oder konnte sie mir aber nicht benennen und bevor ich getrocknete Hundesche**sse trinken muß, bleibe ich meinem Kräutertee zuhause treu. 
> Liebe Grüße, Andrea

 HI Andi, 
wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich mich jetzt schlapp lachen, denn meinste wieviele Leute auf so ne Apothekerin reinfallen!?!? 
Aber zu dem Kokossaft oben, ich hätte der Apothekerin gesagt, dass du ein sehr gutes Mittel kennst das zwar nicht den Körper reinigt, jedoch aber ihr Gehirn, sie soll mal ein paar Schnäpse trinken, dann wird sie vielleicht wieder normal. *gggg* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Christiane

Tja... die lieben Medis.
Es gibt doch kurz vor der OP diese tollen "LmaA Tabletten". Da kannst du 5mal sagen, daß du sie nicht nehmen möchtest, weil du paradox reagierst. Oben auf dem Zimmer bist du absolut ruhig und angstfrei, als weinendes Häufchen Elend kommst du im Vorraum an und mußt von 3 Männern festgehalten werden. Die Tablette ist aber vom Arzt angewiesen und ich muß sie trotzdem schlucken. Habe deshalb vor den letzten OP`s getrickst: Tablette unter die Zunge gelegt, ich muß aber nochmal wohin, dann das Zeug in die Toilette gespuckt. Kam dann gutgelaunt im OP an, keiner hats gemerkt.

----------


## Teetante

> HI Andi, 
> wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich mich jetzt schlapp lachen, denn meinste wieviele Leute auf so ne Apothekerin reinfallen!?!? 
> Aber zu dem Kokossaft oben, ich hätte der Apothekerin gesagt, dass du ein sehr gutes Mittel kennst das zwar nicht den Körper reinigt, jedoch aber ihr Gehirn, sie soll mal ein paar Schnäpse trinken, dann wird sie vielleicht wieder normal. *gggg* 
> Lieber Gruß Maggie

 Ja leider fallen wahrscheinlich ganz viele Leute auf die Apothekerin rein.  
Leider bin ich zu auf den Spruch mit dem Schnaps nicht gekommen, schade! Das wäre der Abgang gewesen.  :Grin:

----------


## Laziela

Hallo Teetante,
du als Medizinische-Fach-Angestellte solltest lieber deine abfälligen
Äußerungen unter Kontrolle halten...auch wenn die Homöopathie nicht
deine Welt ist!!! Übrigens,wenn du gut genug geschult gewesen wärst,hättest
du in der besagten Apotheke mit sicherheit ein anderes Auftreten gehabt und hättest
dich auch dementsprechend verhalten.
Viele Grüße Laziela

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Teetante,
> du als Medizinische-Fach-Angestellte solltest lieber deine abfälligen
> Äußerungen unter Kontrolle halten...auch wenn die Homöopathie nicht
> deine Welt ist!!!

 Möchtest Du mir drohen? Und wenn ja, wieso bitte? Als MFA muß ich nicht jeden Quatsch, den die Medizin - bzw. die Unterarten davon - anbietet, glauben und schon mal gar nicht für gut befinden!   

> Übrigens,wenn du gut genug geschult gewesen wärst,hättest
> du in der besagten Apotheke mit sicherheit ein anderes Auftreten gehabt und hättest
> dich auch dementsprechend verhalten.
> Viele Grüße Laziela

 Ich glaube kaum, daß Du beurteilen kannst nach 3 Beiträgen in diesem Forum, wie meine fachliche Qualifikation ist. 
Entschuldige bitte, aber was hat meine Qualifikation mit meinem Auftreten bzw. Verhalten zu tun? Kennen wir uns persönlich? 
Nimm Dich bitte mir gegenüber im Ton zurück. Auch dieses Forum hat Forumsregeln und eine Nettiquette, die es zu beachten gibt! 
Gruß, Teetante

----------


## Pianoman

Nein, Teetant, da muss nichts verschoben werden, der Beitrag gehört hier schon hin...  ...weil es - neben der Darstellung und Diskussion der Widersprüche zwischen irrationaler Weltsicht und naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis - wenigstens genau so wichtig ist, sich mit der - durch geschickte Lobbyarbeit ausgelösten - unübersehbaren Infiltration esoterischer Heilverfahren in unseren ganz normalen Alltag, intensiv auseinander zu setzen. Und was dabei herumkommen kann, zeigt Deine Geschichte.  Denn abgesehen davon, dass die heilpraktizierende Apothekerin mit ihrer Empfehlung vor allem deutlich macht, dass sie von genuiner Homöopathie (wie die meisten anderen Homöopathen auch) so gar keine Ahnung hat, ist es natürlich ein gravierender Beratungsmangel, für den Umgang mit infizierten Wunden, Abszessen o.ä. keine aseptischen oder antibiotischen Maßnahmen zu empfehlen, sondern einen behaupteten "Seelenkonflikt" als Krankheitsursache mit homöopathischen Mittelchen zu therapieren.   Hat für solche Absurditäten nicht die Apothekerkammer ein offenes Ohr ?   Was ich an Deinem Erlebnis allerdings besonders nachdenkenswert finde, ist nicht unbedingt die Empfehlung der Zuckerkügelchen - die sind hier nur austauschbares Mittel zum Zweck - sondern die laienhafte Psychosomatisierung banaler Erkrankungen.  Gerade dieser Trend, hinter jeder Gesundheitsstörung auch, vorrangig oder ausschließlich, einen psychischen Konflikt anzunehmen, ist mehr als bedenklich. Zum einen erspart diese Annahme die mühsame differentialdiagnostische Tätigkeit des Arztes - und rechtfertigt auch die Anamnese jedes noch so unwissenden Alternativ-Heilers -, zum anderen verlagert sich der Prozess der Heilung in den alleinigen Verantwortungsbereich des Patienten. Durch die Kombination - psychische Krankheitsursache & homöopathisches (o.ä.) Therapeutikum - werden mögliche exogene Faktoren ausgeblendet.  Wenn die chemisch generierte Kontaktdermatose der Hauswirtschaftlerin als Ausdruck einer seelischen Konfliktlage gesehen wird, und eben nicht als Folge fehlender Hautschutzmaßnahmen am Arbeitplatz, werden die wahren Ursachen einer Erkrankung - und deren Beseitigung - einem mystisch-magischen Heilskonzept geopfert, dass sich die Psychologie nur als Tarnmäntelchen umgelegt hat.  In den Extrembereichen der psychsomatischen Ideologie sind dann solche Figuren wie der Krebsscharlatan Ryke Geerd Hamer oder Gelsenkirchener Arzt Dr. Stemmann zu finden, der mit einem von psychotherapeutischen Denkansätzen dominierten Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren (GBV) vornehmlich Kinder mit Asthma oder Neurodermitis trakiert. Stemmann ist der Ansicht: (...) dass die Ursachen einer Krankheit stets in einer Gefühlsverletzung liegen, die den Erkrankten unerwartet getroffen hat ...“, und greift damit die Ideen Hamers auf, der seinerseits der Ansicht ist: „*Jeder Krebs* entsteht bei einem DIRK-HAMER-SYNDROM (DHA), d.h. einem allerschwersten, akut-dramatischen und isolativen *Konflikt-Erlebnis*-Schock.“ [Hamer, 1989, S.52]   Wer sich - wie die heilpraktizierende Apothekerin - auf diese Denkebene begibt, dem ist es schließlich auch egal, dass beispielweise die Homöopathie und vor allem die pharmazeutische Wirkung ihrer Mittel en gros und en détail bis zur Ermüdung widerlegt wurden. Es geht ja auch nicht um biochemische Wechselwirkungen sondern um "geistige Kräfte" und deren Einfluss auf die "Seele". Genau hier liegt auch die Austauschbarkeit der Mittel und Verfahren; denn letztlich ist es den Therapeuten egal, wie Einfluss auf "seelisches Geschehen" genommen wird.   Hier gewinnt ein Zweig einer mythischen Medizin zunehmend Einfluss, und das - aus bestimmten oberflächlichen, ideologisch gebundenen Blickwinkeln - völlig zurecht. Denn wer könnte schon von sich behaupten, frei von seelischen Konflikten, von emotionalen Abgründen zu sein ?   Und diese Sichtweise trifft auf ein meist unkritisches Publikum, dem der Mythos "Seele" viel näher steht, als die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis über eine miese kleine Mikrobe, die ihrem Wirt durch eine Sepsis den Garaus bereitet, oder letztlich die genau so wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis, dass das Bronchialkarzinom eine Folge der Noxen ist, die mit jedem Lungenzug in die Bronchien gepfiffen werden; und eben nicht die Folge der Konflikte mit dem Ehepartner.   Aber solange es alternativen Heilern oder Medizinern auf Abwegen gelingt, soviel Empathie zu heucheln, dass der gepeinigte Patient vor allem seine emotionale Situation gewürdigt sieht, solange wird die Bereitschaft weiterhin anhalten, sich des eigenen Verstandes zu entledigen und der Alternative - "Credo, quia absurdum est" - Ich glaube es, weil es widersinnig ist - zu huldigen.   Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

@Laziela  Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net !   Hier einige Hinweise vom Mod:  *Wenn Ihnen bestimmte Beiträge nicht gefallen, dann sollten Sie Ihr Mißfallen nicht durch persönliche Angriffe ausdrücken, sondern Ihre Sichtweise der Dinge darstellen.*   *Ich bitte dabei um eine sachbezogene Argumentation.*  *Maßregelungen anderer Foristen sind nicht Bestandteil einer sachbezogen Argumentation.*   Danke für zukünftige Einhaltung der Regeln zur fairen Diskussion.   Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

> Nein, Andrea, da muss nichts verschoben werden, der Beitrag gehört hier schon hin...  ...weil es - neben der Darstellung und Diskussion der Widersprüche zwischen irrationaler Weltsicht und naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis - wenigstens genau so wichtig ist, sich mit der - durch geschickte Lobbyarbeit ausgelösten - unübersehbaren Infiltration esoterischer Heilverfahren in unseren ganz normalen Alltag, intensiv auseinander zu setzen. Und was dabei herumkommen kann, zeigt Deine Geschichte.

 Genau deshalb habe ich hier auch davon berichtet. Eben weil es mir auch um den ganz normalen Alltag geht, denn ich habe es ja nicht drauf angelegt oder mir gar gewünscht, von einer heilpraktizierenden Apothekerin beraten zu werden. Ausgerechnet mir ist es aber leider passiert.    

> Denn abgesehen davon, dass die heilpraktizierende Apothekerin mit ihrer Empfehlung vor allem deutlich macht, dass sie von genuiner Homöopathie (wie die meisten anderen Homöopathen auch) so gar keine Ahnung hat, ist es natürlich ein gravierender Beratungsmangel, für den Umgang mit infizierten Wunden, Abszessen o.ä. keine aseptischen oder antibiotischen Maßnahmen zu empfehlen, sondern einen behaupteten "Seelenkonflikt" als Krankheitsursache mit homöopathischen Mittelchen zu therapieren.

 Ja, das alleine spricht schon für sich wegen der aseptischen Mittel, sprich Betaisodonna. Aber man stelle sich bitte vor, was die Folgen sein könnten oder aber was macht ein Patient, dessen Schnittwunde am Finger (nach Gartenarbeit o.ä.) sich beispielsweise entzündet? Soll der D3-Creme schmieren und warten, daß sein Finger abfällt?
Weißt Du, Pianoman, wenn sie mir aus welchen Gründen auch immer geraten hätte, es mal mit z.B. Bepanthen-Creme zu versuchen, dann wäre ich gar nicht so überrascht gewesen, ist schließlich eine Wund- und Heilsalbe, wenn auch nicht unbedingt für einen offenen Abszeß zu gebrauchen. Aber alleine schon diese Ignoranz meinem Wunsch gegenüber hat mich einfach schier sprachlos sein lassen.    

> Hat für solche Absurditäten nicht die Apothekerkammer ein offenes Ohr ?

 Ich warte noch auf Antwort, werde dann berichten, wenn Du magst.   

> Was ich an Deinem Erlebnis allerdings besonders nachdenkenswert finde, ist nicht unbedingt die Empfehlung der Zuckerkügelchen - die sind hier nur austauschbares Mittel zum Zweck - sondern die laienhafte Psychosomatisierung banaler Erkrankungen.

 Laienhaft, das kannst Du wohl laut sagen. Erstens hat sie mich überhaupt nicht gefragt, also z.B. welche Medikamente ich einnehme oder ob ich Allergien habe oder was weiß ich, sondern einfach so ins Blaue hinein diese Konflikte als Ursache der Abszesse "diagnostiziert". Danach wollte sie dann aber mehr wissen, also z.B. wie meine Ehe ist etc. (Ich sprach zwischendurch mit meinem Mann am Handy, das hatte sie mitbekommen, von daher wußte sie, daß ich verheiratet bin.) Als ich ihr sagte, daß ich einzig und alleine eine Tube Beta-Salbe brauche, möchte und bezahle, aber keine Psychoberatung auf HP-Basis, wurde die richtig unfreundlich und schwafelte was von massiver innerer Anspannung und kein Wunder, daß ich diese gravierenden gesundheitlichen Probleme hätte. 
Also mal so lapidar gesagt, Abszesse, auch wenn sie in doofer Gegend sind, halte ich jetzt nicht für ein gravierendes gesundheitliches Problem! 
Alles andere lasse ich so stehen, denn Du hast es schon sehr auf den Punkt gebracht.  
Eines ist mir eben beim Lesen Deines Beitrages noch aufgefallen, in anderen Foren wird auch über Hamer und Stemmann diskutiert, vielleicht könnten wir hier auch - wenigstens zur Auf- oder Erklärung - einen kleinen Einführungskurs über beide Herren reinstellen. Und vor allem zur Abschreckung! Ganz wichtig denke ich. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Laziela

Hallo Teetante,
tut mir leid wenn meine Äußerung so einschneidend für dich ist.Ich möchte dir
nicht drohen...um Gottes willen!Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung..ich finde
es einfach nicht schön,dass du über Dinge argumentierst und dich negativ
darüber äußerst...vielleicht solltest du einfach nur besser artikulieren,damit man
das was du schreibst besser versteht.
Irgendwie hast du mich nicht richtig verstanden.Aber was soll´s, ich hatte auch keine andere Antwort von dir erwartet.
Auf diesem Niveau möchte ich mich auch nicht weiter Unterhalten und werde dieses
Forum verlassen.
Viele Grüße Laziela

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Teetante,
> tut mir leid wenn meine Äußerung so einschneidend für dich ist.Ich möchte dir
> nicht drohen...um Gottes willen!

 Es liest sich anders.    

> Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung..ich finde
> es einfach nicht schön,dass du über Dinge argumentierst und dich negativ
> darüber äußerst...vielleicht solltest du einfach nur besser artikulieren,damit man
> das was du schreibst besser versteht.

 Deine Meinung geht aber nur auf meine Person hin. Zum Thema selbst hast Du nichts beigetragen. Von daher, was ist Deine Meinung? 
Und wieso sollte ich mich über Dinge prositiv äußern, von denen ich eine äußerst negative Meinung habe?  
Die Vielzahl der User hier verstehen mich sehr gut, das belegen auch die Antworten, die ich z.B. hier im Thread bekomme, u.a. auch vom Moderator der Alternativmedizin.   

> Irgendwie hast du mich nicht richtig verstanden.Aber was soll´s, ich hatte auch keine andere Antwort von dir erwartet.
> Auf diesem Niveau möchte ich mich auch nicht weiter Unterhalten und werde dieses
> Forum verlassen.
> Viele Grüße Laziela

 Ich habe Dich sehr wohl richtig verstanden und Pianoman als Moderator auch, sonst hätte er sich bestimmt nicht eingeschaltet.
Dein nächster Satz ist der Widerspruch in Deinem ganzen Beitrag überhaupt. Was denn nun? Ich soll mich anders ausdrücken, für mich negative Dinge schönreden, aber andererseits hast Du keine andere Antwort von mir erwartet und die Diskussion ist unter Deinem Niveau?  
Anstelle mich hier zu beleidigen und anzugreifen, solltest Du mal lieber was Sinnvolles zum Thema beitragen. Es geht hier um Homöopathie in der Apotheke, vielleicht hast Du ja noch was interessantes dazu zu sagen oder vertrittst sogar eine eigene Meinung? 
Das wäre dann deinerseits ein Auftreten mit Stil, nur mal so nebenbei gesagt.  
Beste Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Laziela

Hallo Pianoman,
das ist kein persönlicher Angriff,sondern nur meine Meinung über diesen Beitrag von 
Teetante...der Sprachgebrauch lässt zu wünschen übrig,denn ich finde es eher
abfällig und primitiv... über Menschen und Dinge zu urteilen.Jetzt habe ich mit
sicherheit die Nettiquette überschritten und werde das Patientenfragenforum
verlassen.

----------


## Teetante

@ Laziela,  
leider warte ich immer noch auf einen Beitrag deinerseits zum eigentlichen Thema! 
Diese Art und Weise jedenfalls mache ich jetzt auch nicht mehr mit, Deine nächste Beleidigung mir gegenüber werde ich dem Moderator melden. Es reicht!  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Was ist denn nun an dem Beitrag von Teetante so abfällig? Ich verstehe es auch nicht. 
1.) Wenn ich eine vorgeschlagene Therapie nicht wünsche, habe ich das Recht, nein zu sagen.
2.) Der Arzt oder Apotheker hat mich daraufhin in Ruhe zu lassen und mir eine andere Möglichkeit vorzuschlagen. 
3.) Auf einer Therapiemöglichkeit zu beharren und mir einreden zu wollen halte ich für unseriös. 
Ich denke, ich habe Teetante richtig verstanden und sehe es genauso wie sie.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Pianoman,
> das ist kein persönlicher Angriff,sondern nur meine Meinung über diesen Beitrag von 
> Teetante...der Sprachgebrauch lässt zu wünschen übrig,denn ich finde es eher
> abfällig und primitiv... über Menschen und Dinge zu urteilen.Jetzt habe ich mit
> sicherheit die Nettiquette überschritten und werde das Patientenfragenforum
> verlassen.

 *Also dann sag ich Tschüß und noch viel Spaß weiterhion. 
Schubser*

----------


## Teetante

Gestern erhielt ich ein Schreiben der zuständigen Apothekenkammer, daß sich die Bearbeitung noch verzögert aufgrund der bevorstehenden Feiertage und daß sie aber auf jeden Fall meiner Beanstandung nachgehen und mich weiterhin informieren.  
Wenn ich mehr weiß, schreib ich es hierhin.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo  
In der Drogerie(nicht Apotheke!) in einem Dorf, indem ich vor 3 Jahren gewohnt habe, ging ich auch nicht sehr gerne rein, weil ich zum Vornherein wusste, dass man hier schräg angeguckt wird, wenn man Hoöopathie und Bachblüten, Schüssler-salze etc ablehnt! 
Auch da an jeder Ecke Duftölkerzen, mir war jedesmal beinahe schlecht und ich verliess das Geschäft gerne wieder! 
sehr oft drängte einem die Geschäftsleiterin "Alternativen " auf und ich war froh, einen Einkaufszettel zu haben, auf dem stand, was ich kaufen musste.
später ging ich lieber in die nächstgelegene Stadt in die Apotheke.
Heute begebe ich mich oft und gern in unser " Gesundheitszentrum" im Dorf, ich geniesse die ausführliche, sachliche Beratung und ein kundenorientiertes unaufdringliches Verhalten! :ta_clap:

----------

